# Advice Needed For Tube Band Set V's Double Thera Gold Flats ?



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have been using a homemade frame woth double thera band gold on : 265mm long not drawn 25mm to 20mm taper......

I now have a pocket poacher 2 in brass and fitted with the same band set is very nice to shoot and very accurate, but as the new pp2 has flat band fork tips as well as tube holes I wondered what tube set would be on parr or better than the flatband set ?

Any help much appreciated,

Deano


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Firstly, how do you define better ? Lighter pull, more power, heavier ammo, longer band life etc.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Firstly, how do you define better ? Lighter pull, more power, heavier ammo, longer band life etc.


They are two different beasts. I'm using tubes on a lot of my pfs style slingshots right now. I wouldn't say they are better than flats but accomplish an different goal. They are a little lighter pull and last a bit longer that flats usually.


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Firstly, how do you define better ? Lighter pull, more power, heavier ammo, longer band life etc.


Lighter pull would be nice, and xtra power if at all possible i been experimenting with 9.5mm lead and 12mm lead both of which shoot very well with the current flat band set up ...no so worried about long life as would replace as and when required, my arms are'nt overly long so a rough measure of the draw length at the mo is approx 680mm...


----------



## EdChads (Oct 27, 2012)

I personally prefer flats but thats just my opinion


----------



## EdChads (Oct 27, 2012)

Depends what you're looking for, long life or power and speed etc and also the usage plays a large role, for example, if you're expecting to go hunting a lot with it you should be looking for as much power as possible but if you are simply target shooting then having to replace bands is a pain in the neck


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been shooting tubes on my hunting rig for most of the season and love them. For heavy ammo(12mm lead and up), I like the power that tubes deliver, the quiet relative to flats, and longevity. Tubes perform best when really stretched out, so if you are a shooter with a short/static draw, flats may provide more performance at the expense of bandlife.

Both are excellent in their own ways.


----------



## EdChads (Oct 27, 2012)

well said, suppose that's what I was trying to say but I couldn't phrase it so well


----------

